# Scott Radical 200 umbauen oder weg?



## Butze_MTB (10. Januar 2016)

Moin, 
Hab gestern notgedrungen diesen Wunderbaren Haufen Altmetall gesichert. Es ist alles dran was schwer und noch schwerer ist, inklusive einer defekten Federgabel. 

Ziel wäre etwas abzuspecken, aber das Budget nicht zu sprengen. Es muss nicht neuwertig dastehen am Ende. 

Macht das überhaupt Sinn bei der Basis oder besser hier etwas komplettes? 

Funktioniert alles, aber echt zu heavy. 

Budget Max: 200e, Startpreis waren 50e. Also 150 investieren oder nicht? Was gibt's dafür? 











Wäre jetzt geneigt dazu:
Kurbel vorne auf einfach
Umwerfer in die Tonne,
Gripshift Umwerfer Tonne
Lenker und Vorbau gegen etwas aus Alu tauschen,
Starre Gabel,
Reifen neu, 
Reflektoren weg,
Tretlager ersetzen,
Schaltung hinten gegen etwas gebrauchtes gutes tauschen. 
Sattelstütze ersetzen, Sattel eh. 

Ggf entlacken und gestalten. 

Aber ist die Basis richtig?


----------



## Fisch123 (10. Januar 2016)

Netter Rahmen, kommt darauf an, was die Basis "nacksch" wiegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (10. Januar 2016)

Komplett zerlegen, wiegen, weiterüberlegen. 

kc85


----------



## MrHyde (10. Januar 2016)

Nach eigenen Irrwegen würde ich empfehlen: lieber für 100 Euro mehr ein gebrauchtes Kania oder Kubikes kaufen, das kannst du weiterverkaufen, wenn es zu klein ist und dein Kind hat Spaß. Am Ende verlierst du vielleicht 70 Euro.


----------



## Butze_MTB (10. Januar 2016)

Moin, hmm. Meinst du ich sollte wohl mal das zerlegen anfangen? 
Hab dich noch zu deiner Gabel angesprochen. Noch da? Ggf weitere Gebrauchtteile. Wie gesagt, muss nicht High end und Kratzer etc sind kein Problem. 

Grüße Thomas


----------



## trifi70 (10. Januar 2016)

Hatte grad schon ne Liste gedanklich im Kopf. Die gleicht Deiner ziemlich exakt. Ev. noch die Hälfte der Speichen rausknippsen.  Pedale könntest Du noch überlegen. Wichtig ist in der Tat, erstmal durchzuwiegen...

Wie lang ist die Kurbel? Welche Reifen sind geplant?


----------



## Floh (11. Januar 2016)

Der Rahmen KANN nicht leicht sein. Hau's weg und leg Dein Geld vernünftiger an.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/577799-ghost-powerkid-20-grey-blue-yellow


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Januar 2016)

Floh schrieb:


> Der Rahmen KANN nicht leicht sein. Hau's weg und leg Dein Geld vernünftiger an.
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/577799-ghost-powerkid-20-grey-blue-yellow


Das ist doch genau der gleiche Schrott! oder bekommst du % ?


----------



## Butze_MTB (11. Januar 2016)

Bis auf die Kurbel aber wirklich identisch. 
Hab gestern mal ein Basispaket bei Kania zusammengeklickt. Mit einer preiswerten Gabel steht und fällt es. Bei so einem Projekt geht es nicht 100e in die Gabel zu stecken. 

Reifen: MTB aber jetzt nicht 2x 30e... Mal sehen. Musst den Thread nochmal durchschauen nach alternativen. 

Ziel Demontage mit dem Sohn zusammen und dann wiegen und Potential bestimmen.


----------



## KIV (11. Januar 2016)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Nach eigenen Irrwegen würde ich empfehlen: lieber für 100 Euro mehr ein gebrauchtes Kania oder Kubikes kaufen, das kannst du weiterverkaufen, wenn es zu klein ist und dein Kind hat Spaß. Am Ende verlierst du vielleicht 70 Euro.


Grundsätzlich richtig. Um den Bomber auf ein halbwegs annehmbares Gewicht zu drücken, braucht man schon einiges an Leidensfähigkeit und eine gut gefüllte Restekiste.
Allerdings gibt es mW "für 100 Euro mehr" keine "gebrauchten Kania oder Kubikes". Die Dinger gehen idR nahezu zum Neupreis weg.
Daher lohnt sich durchaus auch der Neukauf, die Kohle ist nicht verloren...


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Januar 2016)

Kann dir ne Starrgabel aus einem Cube 200 verkaufen, wiegt so um 900gr.
wenn du Interesse hast bitte PN
Sabine

Edit:
Reifen, Black Jack bei ebay für ca. 8€ pro stk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (11. Januar 2016)

Ich würde es weggeben und weiter suchen.
Das Teil hat einfach zuviel Erdanziehungskraft. Um das zu kompensieren, musst tiefer in die Tasche greifen, mit welchem Erfolg ist auch hier dann fraglich. Lieber ein Kania oder Kubike o.ä. ergattern und das mit Farbe aufhübschen.


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Januar 2016)

Fakt ist: *es will nicht jeder ein KUBike oder Kania fahren*!

Es gibt auch andere schöne Kidsbikes, sollte nur in einem leichten Rahmen bleiben.
Was isses denn jetzt? Stahl oder Alu? und was wiegt der Rahmen denn jetzt nackig?
Wenn Alu, könnte ich mir vorstellen, das er in RAW super ausschaut.


----------



## Y_G (11. Januar 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Fakt ist: *es will nicht jeder ein KUBike oder Kania fahren*!



er fragt doch aber danach ob er umbauen oder was anderes kaufen soll. Da kann doch dann auch jeder das empfehlen das er selber als das sinnvollste empfindet. Ich würde da dann vielleicht auch mal an Pepper oder so denken... mit Kania und KUHikes, Isla etc. macht man sicher nichts verkehrt. Wie immer eine Frage was man anlegen will...


----------



## Roelof (11. Januar 2016)

Ich fürchte, das Teil neu aufzubauen kostet mehr Zeit, Geld und Nerven, als ein gutes Kinderrad von der Stange gebraucht zu kaufen.
Ich würde ein kleines Service machen, damit es wieder funktioniert, und abstoßen, da ich vermute, dass der Rahmen Richtung 2kg+ geht. 

Die, die es schon hinter sich haben, können ja als Hilfestellung für den TE eine unverbindliche Schätzung abgeben, was das Herrichten kosten würde. 

Ich tippe auf EUR 600,- dann bleibt nur noch der Rahmen übrig, der dann proportional zum Rest ungut schwer ist.


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Januar 2016)

Y_G schrieb:


> er fragt doch aber danach ob er umbauen oder was anderes kaufen soll. Da kann doch dann auch jeder das empfehlen das er selber als das sinnvollste empfindet. Ich würde da dann vielleicht auch mal an Pepper oder so denken... mit Kania und KUHikes, Isla etc. macht man sicher nichts verkehrt. Wie immer eine Frage was man anlegen will...


Da hast du ja völlig Recht, kann ja auch jeder was empfehlen was er will.
Und ja, es ist immer eine Frage , was man anlegt.
Aber so Bomber haben auch was, wenn im vertretbaren Rahmen bleibt.
Was es jetzt für ein Rahmenmaterial ist, wissen wir aber immer noch nicht!  Ein Geheimniss?


----------



## Y_G (11. Januar 2016)

gewicht wäre wichtiger als Material, selbst bei Alu kann es sehr schwer werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (11. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mal gegooglet und zumindest 2005 dürfte als Rahmenmaterial HiTen-Stahl verwendet worden sein. Ich tippe auf Eisenschwein.


----------



## kc85 (11. Januar 2016)

Ich denke mal, für 250 bis 300,- EUR kann man daraus was optisch ansprechendes und dabei halbwegs Leichtes zimmern.

Klingt allemal spannender als noch ein leichtes Rad von der Stange.

Der LRS von Fisch123 (Bikemarkt) mit ein paar Black Jacks, Frog-Kurbel, eine gut gestufte Kassette plus gebrauchtes Schaltwerk. Starrgabel, Lenker und Vorbau neu. Noch etwas Kleinkram und man hat schon mal was nettes zum Fahren, was nicht an jeder Ecke steht.

Bei den Kids geht Optik und etwas Bastelspaß eh vor irgend welche Gewichtsrekorde.

kc85


----------



## KIV (11. Januar 2016)

Ich finde die Optik nicht toll. Mich erinnert das an Kinderfahrräder, die mit Motorrad-Optik-Teilen "aufgerüstet" sind.
Was soll dieses Verstäkungsblech? Alles völlig überdimensioniert. Und wenn die Perspektive nicht total täuscht, dann liegt auch das Innenlager unnötig unergonomisch weit oben. Was wiegt die Kiste komplett? Ich tippe auf 14kg und beim Rahmen auf min. 3kg. Mag sein, dass ich falsch liege...
Ich stecke auch gerne Zeit in Bastelarbeiten, die von meinen Mitmenschen teilweise belächelt werden. Mir ist aber wichtig, dass der Einsatz halbwegs gut investiert ist und das Endergebnis wenigstens einigermaßen zufriedenstellend da steht.


----------



## paradox (11. Januar 2016)

unglaublich wie manche sich angepisst fühlen weil man eine firma aufschreibt, sollen sie doch in den keller gehen und heulen. wenn die frage danach kommt, wird eine empflehlung-meinung ausgesprochen. aber jedesmal rumzuheulen ist echt anstrengend. eventuell erstmal schwimmen gehen und entspannt ein paar bahnen ziehen bevor man hier die blasen ablässt. tut eventuell mal ganz gut.


----------



## Roelof (11. Januar 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> ... Was wiegt die Kiste komplett? Ich tippe auf 14kg...


lt. Katalog 13,2kg - das geht sich mit 14kg nicht aus...


----------



## KIV (11. Januar 2016)

dennoch finde ich es durchaus okay, dem Teil eine günstige 3-kg-Radiakalkur zu verpassen. Lenker, Vorbau und Schaltwerk aus der Restekiste. Linker Drehschalter und Umwerfer weg, Kurbel meinetwegen noch tauschen gegen die billige Frog-Kurbel von Kaniabike.
Eventuell noch die Gabel von der Fischfamilie, das bringt netto ca. noch ein knappes Kilo.


----------



## trifi70 (11. Januar 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Was soll dieses Verstäkungsblech?


Ärodünamische Verkleidung.


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Januar 2016)

paradox schrieb:


> unglaublich wie manche sich angepisst fühlen weil man eine firma aufschreibt, sollen sie doch in den keller gehen und heulen. wenn die frage danach kommt, wird eine empflehlung-meinung ausgesprochen. aber jedesmal rumzuheulen ist echt anstrengend. eventuell erstmal schwimmen gehen und entspannt ein paar bahnen ziehen bevor man hier die blasen ablässt. tut eventuell mal ganz gut.


?? keine Ahnung was du damit meinst!  Hier hat bisher noch keiner rumgeheult und auch keiner fühlt sich in irgendeiner Weise angepisst.


----------



## KIV (11. Januar 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ärodünamische Verkleidung.








http://onlineshop.real.de/MotoBike-...Fahrradwelt/&gclid=CKSukKX7ocoCFSfkwgodWbAKGA


----------



## Roelof (11. Januar 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> ... 3-kg-Radiakalkur...


 dann bitte auch noch Innenlager wechseln. das wiegt sicher auch 400g+

Ich finde das ist trotzdem - wie hat der Enrique so schön zu Charlie gesagt:  "melken tote Kuh".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (11. Januar 2016)

@KIV Ich hab gerade fast meinen Nachmittagskaffee ausgespuckt...


----------



## trolliver (11. Januar 2016)

Das Real-Teil von KIV ist jedenfalls konsequent designt. Bei dem Scott finde ich, es sieht wie eins der Millionen Kinderbikes von Real, Obi & co aus, die seit Ewigkeiten alle einen Y-Rahmen haben müssen, weil sie cool aussehen müssen. Ich würde von dem Projekt Abstand nehmen.


----------



## track94 (11. Januar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> @KIV Ich hab gerade fast meinen Nachmittagskaffee ausgespuckt...



Da bin ich mit dabei


----------



## track94 (11. Januar 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> http://onlineshop.real.de/MotoBike-...Fahrradwelt/&gclid=CKSukKX7ocoCFSfkwgodWbAKGA



Der Preis und das Gewicht sind geil


----------



## paradox (11. Januar 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> ?? keine Ahnung was du damit meinst!  Hier hat bisher noch keiner rumgeheult und auch keiner fühlt sich in irgendeiner Weise angepisst.


 

Wer schreit den laut hier rum:	   


 Fakt ist: *es will nicht jeder ein KUBike oder Kania fahren*!


Fett schreiben gilt in Mails wie im Internet als schreien, nur mal so.
Also entspannen und anderen ihre Meinung lassen.
Danke.


----------



## KIV (11. Januar 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Der Preis und das Gewicht sind geil


Geil auch diese Formulierung bei einem ebenfalls dort angebotenen Kawa-Bike:
_Das robuste, aber leichte Kinderfahrrad KBX-20 im berühmten Kawasaki-Design verfügt über einen *Hi-Ten Dirt-Type 6 Gänge Rahmen* [...]
 _


----------



## kc85 (11. Januar 2016)

Mich wundert, das Kawasaki seinen Namen für sowas hergibt. Wobei:






Passt ja dann doch irgendwie. 

Ich fürchte, in seiner eigenen Kindheit hätte der eine oder andere hier einen Mord für so ein "Pseudomotorrad" begangen. Selbst wenn die Feile 30kg gewogen hätte. 

Ich schließe mich von dem Verdacht ausdrücklich nicht aus. 

So lange der Themenstarter keine belastbaren Ergebnisse zum Gewicht des Scott-Rahmens liefert, lohnt es sich eh nicht, sich hier die Köpfe einzuschlagen.

kc85


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Januar 2016)

lol, du mußt es ja wissen!
Da gehört schon einiges zu das ich angepisst bin.


----------



## track94 (11. Januar 2016)

kc85 schrieb:


> Mich wundert, das Kawasaki seinen Namen für sowas hergibt. Wobei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ACHTUNG SPAM

Entschuldigung das ich jetzt ausschweife , aber in meiner Jugend ( dasist lange her ) gab es von der Firma Malaguti Mofas die so aussahen und ich wollte eine haben ( ist dann Gott sei dank eine Kreidler Flori geworden ) also für das Rad hätte ICH  gemordet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butze_MTB (11. Januar 2016)

Puh. Da ist man mal arbeiten um Geld für Teile zu verdienen....und schon ist Mord und Totschlag. 

Also: aufgrund des Erstgenannten braucht der Spaß noch ein paar Tage bis es weiter geht. 

Material müsste Alu sein. Klang jedenfalls so. 

Sobald mein Sohn und ich ans Schrauben kommen, melde ich mich retour. Momentan hat er ein ebenfalls nicht so leichtes Spezi Hotrock im Serientrimm. 
So mit Eisenkurbel und HD Vorbau. 

Ich habe selbstverständlich eure beeindruckenden Aufbauberichte gesehen und gelesen, das ist aber nicht das Ziel. 
Restekiste ist eher dünn, daher wird das nicht ins letzte durchdesigned


----------



## Butze_MTB (11. Januar 2016)

Diese Kevin/Chantalle Optik ist jedenfalls zu zerstören...oder halt zu verkaufen. Nicht das man brechen muss während einer Radtour.... Eine Schönheit ist das nicht, eh klar.


----------



## paradox (11. Januar 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> lol, du mußt es ja wissen!
> Da gehört schon einiges zu das ich angepisst bin.




OMG...


----------



## MrHyde (15. Januar 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es mW "für 100 Euro mehr" keine "gebrauchten Kania oder Kubikes". Die Dinger gehen idR nahezu zum Neupreis weg. Daher lohnt sich durchaus auch der Neukauf, die Kohle ist nicht verloren...



Ich staune auch gelegentlich über die Gebrauchtpreise, und beim Neukauf spart man sich das zeitraubende Gesuche und Gewarte und bekommt die Farbe, die der Knirps will. Hast recht, beim Neukauf machst du nicht viel Geld kaputt. Es sei denn, es kommt dieses Jahr ein Hersteller mit dem 6,5kg Bike raus, für 450€...


----------



## Roelof (10. Februar 2016)

Gibt es schon Eisenschwein-neuigkeiten?


----------



## Butze_MTB (12. Februar 2016)

Mangels Lust und Laune zieht es sich. Ich will aber auch wissen was am Rahmen geht. Versprochen. Schraube auch draußen unter dem Dach, war mir zu kalt. 

Ich melde mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butze_MTB (14. Juli 2016)

Ich melde mich...



ab. Das Eisenschwein geht wieder in die Bucht. 
Ich hab gestern dann doch nen Kania 20s gekauft. 15Mon. alt, grün und neuw.

Das Elend hängt in der Garage ab und macht mich einfach nicht an. Neben dem Kawasaki sicherlich ähnlich häßlich der Hobel.
Irgendein Kind wird damit schon glücklich werden. Heute abend in den Kleinanzeigen.


----------

